# Manual for 50D in Bahasa Indonesia?



## RobPan (May 29, 2013)

Hi,

As I am now using a 5D3, I want to give my 50D to an Indonesian friend. However, my friend has no English, or hardly so. Therefore I am looking for a manual in Bahasa Indonesia (Indonesian). I am dismayed thet I can nowhere find Canon manuals in that language, which is the language of a country with about 250 million inhabitants. Any solutions? Are there any 50D book available in Indonesian?

Kin regards,

Rob.


----------



## dlleno (May 29, 2013)

I noticed that even if you go to the indonesia support site for Canon, the manual offered for download is in English -- but then again my PC is US English localized, so the site might only be offering me English. The only thing I might suggest is

- use a Bahasa Indonesia localized PC, navigate to the Canon support site (start at canon.com/support), and see if there are any non-English options offered. If the Canon web site itself is still offered in English that will be strong evidence that Bahasa manual is not available . 

- contact Canon directly to confirm the languages in which the 50D manual is available. 

- collect freinds that are multi-lingual and can read/translate the manual 

- check for any third party translation companies in-country that might have produced a translated manual.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 29, 2013)

If you need a printed manual, call Canon. Ask them if there is a link to a manual in the Indonesian Language, or if they will sell one. 
http://www.canon.co.id/personal/web/servicecentre

The CD's that come with a Camera contain installation software in several languages. Check with a camera store to see if they can make a copy.


----------



## RobPan (Jul 6, 2013)

Wrote to Datascrip (Canon importer/trader in Indonesia) several weeks ago, but received no reply. I will have to produce a translation myself.
Thanks for your kind advice.

Rob.


----------



## jp121 (Jul 7, 2013)

see if Google translate and other apps can help.


----------



## RobPan (Jul 8, 2013)

Google translate? Are you kidding?

Kind regards,

Rob.


----------



## Jappe (Jul 16, 2013)

RobPan said:


> Wrote to Datascrip (Canon importer/trader in Indonesia) several weeks ago, but received no reply. I will have to produce a translation myself.
> Thanks for your kind advice.
> 
> Rob.



For some reason emails are not very often answered in Indonesia...

If you/your friend is staying in Indonesia/Jakarta try Focus Nusantara for help: 

http://www.focusnusantara.com/

They are quite helpfull Canon dealer.


----------



## Vonbon (Jul 16, 2013)

You can try www.bhinneka.com/fotografi

I was buying nikon d7000 that comes with bahasa indonesia, and their sales person quite helpful to get me english downloadable link. I hope you can get the otherwise.

My wife said, she got her photo lessons in Jakarta. Many camera stores can also offer some discount for basic tutorial. From my experience, these tutorials are more valuable than just a manual book.


----------



## RobPan (Aug 6, 2013)

Jappe, I mailed _focusnusantara.com_ and they replied that they did not have anything in Bahasa Indonesia. They are now contacting the importer (_Datascrip_) for me (they know the importer has not responded to may email).
Vonbon: I have not contacted _bhinneka_ yet. Might try later, I will let you know. 

Matur nuwun, wassalam,

Rob.


----------

